
iPhone Users Get iScrewed - transburgh
http://www.webpronews.com/topnews/2007/09/05/iphone-users-get-iscrewed
======
nanijoe
No matter which way you cut it, this price cut leaves me a little angry at
Apple. A 33% price drop in 2 months definitely sends the wrong message IMHO. I
bought the iPhone on day 1, waited through all the activation horrors, and
apple is essentially telling me I was foolsih to have done that. I am not
buying another Apple product for at least 1 year.

------
nickb
What a silly premise. Everything becomes cheaper as time goes. As a happy
iPhone user, am I pissed off at the price drop? Of course not! I got plenty of
value for being an early adopter.

